# Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I had heard this was a milder virginia so i bought 2 ounces for $5. Very good quality flake. I was impressed for the price just by looking at it. Smells great. Kind of reminds me of University Flake. Lights really good and doesnt need much drying out if any. Tastes similar to UF imo. Very good tho. Has some bite to it but i tend to smoke fast. For the price its well worth a try peeps.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I love this stuff, I have a bunch of it in the cellar. 

It is indeed a VA/Per though. :thumb:


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I also like this stuff very much.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have smoked it in the past but didn't think it at all like University Flake. I could be wrong just my opinion.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i love the stuff, their best blend, IMO.
this would be 1 of my "desert island" tobaccos.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

i bought a a lot based on a small sampling i had. i'm not sure i picked up a lot of perique, seemed mostly va dominant.

does anyone know if this is rum cased? i'm not too familiar with rum or what flavor it adds to baccy. i picked up some sweetness with maybe vanilla overtones.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I didnt taste the perique either. I was asking about a mild virginia one day and this was suggested to me. Seems to me its mainly virginia.....but im no expert. I just know it tastes goooooood!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

IHT said:


> i love the stuff, their best blend, IMO.
> this would be 1 of my "desert island" tobaccos.


Agreed 100% on both accounts.

I also don't taste the perique, though the descriptions say its there. And whatever light topping they use, I find to be just right.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i like this stuff so much, i've got a pipe dedicated to it.
it does ghost, but it's a damn nice tasting ghost in a dedicated pipe.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

This is my favorite pipe tobacco, my "desert island" blend and my "if I had to smoke one tobacco the rest of my life it would be LNF " tobacco. I have 3 cobs dedicated to LNF and, every morning, I have a giant bowl of it in my MM Freehand (105 minutes of bliss) along with my coffee. Life is good.

I sure hope I continue to like it as much as I do now as I have another 3 lbs. on the way:nod:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i think i like it enough to buy a pound. Its relatively cheap too so thats a plus.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Just ordered some for the first time. Excited to try


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

After reading about SG Navy flake I became interested in trying it. Do all Navys have rum?i can't find SG Navy so perhaps I'll try this one.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

"Navy Flake" is a *really *vague term.
Some have Latakia, some have rum,
some have neither. YMMV


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sam_Wheat said:


> After reading about SG Navy flake I became interested in trying it. Do all Navys have rum?i can't find SG Navy so perhaps I'll try this one.





Hermit said:


> "Navy Flake" is a *really *vague term.
> Some have Latakia, some have rum,
> some have neither. YMMV


What Hermit said, "Navy Flake" is very loosely defined. If you're looking for something with rum, I'd suggest C&D After Hours Flake. It's just a straight VA with a Rum topping. Even though they don't call in a Navy Flake, IMO it is one.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> What Hermit said, "Navy Flake" is very loosely defined. If you're looking for something with rum, I'd suggest C&D After Hours Flake. It's just a straight VA with a Rum topping. Even though they don't call in a Navy Flake, IMO it is one.


Right on I'll try it. You like it?


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Koby! Last week I was smoking my 9th bowl of PS Navy Flake (from a 2 ounce sample) and it proved to be as good as my first 8 bowls that was so flavorful so I got my buns out of the chair and immediately ordered 48 ounces.p In my opinion this tobacco has such a great flavor that I could not wait any longer.:yo: Now you should note that I also love SG Navy Flake which is completely different but is also one of my favorites. Needless to say that I also picked up two more cases of mason jars yesterday.:ranger:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> i love the stuff, their best blend, IMO.
> this would be 1 of my "desert island" tobaccos.





IHT said:


> i like this stuff so much, i've got a pipe dedicated to it.
> it does ghost, but it's a damn nice tasting ghost in a dedicated pipe.


i have to retract my statements.
not because i don't enjoy LNF, but because i thought this was about LTF.

my fault.

btw, look for an un-opened 1.5 lb box of PS LNF to be a part of a raffle i intend doing here soon.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

IHT said:


> btw, look for an un-opened 1.5 lb box of PS LNF to be a part of a raffle i intend doing here soon.


I will be watching for that thread!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Right on I'll try it. You like it?


I do like it. It's something that I would only smoke every once in a while though, since it's pretty heavily cased with Rum. I can't think of a better (easy to find) example of a pure Navy Flake.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I plan on getting some Luxury Twist Flake next order and maybe some Bullseye too.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

slyder said:


> I plan on getting some Luxury Twist Flake next order and maybe some Bullseye too.


Koby! Again! I have to agree with you on PS Luxury Twist Flake; it is another great tobacco.p I am glad that I got a pound of it cooking in some of my mason jars; I am anxious to give it another try 6 months from now; luckily I still have some of my 2 ounce sample to enjoy until then.:hippie:


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

looking forward to trying this!


----------

